

The Case for a New Lower-Cost iPhone - yankcrime
http://daringfireball.net/2013/08/the_case_for_a_new_lower_cost_iphone

======
twoodfin
I think people will be surprised how popular the "5C" is out of the gate in
the U.S., assuming they can hit the "free with contract" price point. I wish
an iPhone that wasn't two years out of date was available when my Mom "bought"
her last $0 smartphone and ended up with a godawful HTC that was itself
already a year+ out of date.

She doesn't need the fastest graphics or the slickest industrial design, but I
do want her to be guaranteed a current iOS version for the life of her
contract, along with an SoC that won't be crawling at the end of it.

